# Range/Over Problem



## acrognale (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello All,

Having a problem with my Whirlpool WGE83301 Oven (Canadian). Stovetop elements work fine, digital display works fine, but the oven is not heating up.

I turned the oven knob to 500degrees bake then broil, and tested the elements with a multi-meter, and no voltage passing through. Checked the continuity of the burners and it seems fine.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

acrognale said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Having a problem with my Whirlpool WGE83301 Oven (Canadian). Stovetop elements work fine, digital display works fine, *but the oven is not heating up*.
> 
> ...


might be the t-stat


----------



## acrognale (Oct 20, 2009)

How could I check if that's the problem? Also, is the thermostat the copper rod towards to top of the inside of the oven?


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

it will look similar to something like this. 

http://www.grgarrity.com/documents/images/6411-201-%20Oven%20Thermostat.jpg

you can do a continuity test.

i would also check your selector switch. refer to terminal numbers guide to check out the oven. 

http://stoveconnection.com.au/store/images/46431---01.jpg


----------



## Viper16 (Sep 22, 2009)

acrognale said:


> How could I check if that's the problem? Also, is the thermostat the copper rod towards to top of the inside of the oven?



It most likely is the thermostat...those are easy to change out...that copper rod is a capillary tube thermostat....as the temperature increases...so does the liquid inside the capillary that changes the temperature of your setpoints on your t-stat.


----------



## acrognale (Oct 20, 2009)

GetYourShineBox said:


> it will look similar to something like this.
> 
> http://www.grgarrity.com/documents/images/6411-201- Oven Thermostat.jpg
> 
> ...


 As far as I can tell by opening up the switch panel is that thermostat is hard wired into the selector switch. I having tried taking the switch out, maybe it does disconnect underneath. In any case, is there a way to diagnose which part is actually faulty?


----------



## acrognale (Oct 20, 2009)

Viper16 said:


> It most likely is the thermostat...those are easy to change out...that copper rod is a capillary tube thermostat....as the temperature increases...so does the liquid inside the capillary that changes the temperature of your setpoints on your t-stat.


 Great explanation. Like I mentioned in previous post, is there a test procedure to isolate the thermostat being faulty, or is this one of those just try and replace it type of situations?


----------



## GetYourShineBox (Sep 20, 2009)

the t-stat should have terminals you can test. is there a wiring diagram, or terminal labels on the selector switch?


----------



## acrognale (Oct 20, 2009)

No their isn't any visible terminals. If I'm looking at the back of the selector switch where all the power and element terminals are, the t-stat actually runs in behind, between the glass, and the front of the selector switch. I might try pulling the switch off to see what it looks like.

I'm not sure if this helps. When I move the knob from the off position to the various temperature settings, it makes a click, and the light blinks, less brighter than usual. 

Also, I had the range plugged in, and the knob set to 450degrees bake, and checked to see if any power was going out to the burners, and there wasn't. However, I checked the black wire(L1 on wiring diagram) that leads to the relay on the control board and there was power there. 

According to my wiring diagram, my range has a Safety T-Stat, not sure if that helps at all.


----------



## acrognale (Oct 20, 2009)

Turned out to be the relay


----------

